# :: ECS Tuning :: AirLift Mk4 XL Slam Fronts - In Stock !!!



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Click HERE to order or for more information.* 

*AirLift Mk4 XL Slam Front Shock / Bag Combo - $749.99* 

Extra Low version that drops your car even more! 

Looking for the ultimate in ride control? Want to put your car on the ground at shows but want the ability to lift it back up to drive home? Do speed bumps or pulling into driveways make you cringe? Or do you just want to fine tune your suspension for the ultimate in ride comfort? 

If you answered yes to any of these, or all of them, then Air Lift air ride is for you! With the flip of a switch, you can raise your car to ride height, then when you are parked, flip the switch again and you are back on the pavement. The ride quality is also far superior to that of stock suspension due to the adjustability of air pressure and lower center of gravity. 

Kit Includes: 

* 2 Strut assemblies with double convoluted style bags to allow the car to sit lower 
* Anodized end caps with corrosion resistant paint on the strut body 
* All required hardware 
* Detailed instructions 

This is just the front strut assemblies. This does not include the rear kit or an air management system to control the ride height. 

 

.


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

just put my order in, hope you guys can get these shipped tomorrow, im super excited :beer:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Excellent, thanks for the order! 

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## fast Jr. (Dec 12, 2006)

Looks like you have to drill strut towers to fit....


----------



## ryannorris16 (Apr 7, 2008)

Do want.


----------



## VR6exy98 (Dec 15, 2004)

Will these fit an .:R???


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

fast said:


> Looks like you have to drill strut towers to fit....


I also would like to know^^^^^^^.....Also do these actually make the car lay out (subframe)


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

VR6exy98 said:


> Will these fit an .:R???


The fronts should technically fit, however AirLift does not have a kit for the Mk4 R32, so the rears would need to be a custom setup.



LAYINLOW said:


> I also would like to know^^^^^^^.....Also do these actually make the car lay out (subframe)


Yes, the front strut towers do need to be drilled and a template is included. There are some limiting factors to getting the frame on the ground, so it would require more work than just bolting on the kit (frame notch, tie rod notch, etc...).


----------



## omarquez510 (Apr 5, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> The fronts should technically fit, however AirLift does not have a kit for the Mk4 R32, so the rears would need to be a custom setup.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the front strut towers do need to be drilled and a template is included. There are some limiting factors to getting the frame on the ground, so it would require more work than just bolting on the kit (frame notch, tie rod notch, etc...).


Same applies for Audi TT Quattro?


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

omarquez510 said:


> Same applies for Audi TT Quattro?


Yessir :thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the orders everyone!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

got mine installed yesterday, a huge :thumbup: for you guys


----------



## Mont. (Mar 29, 2004)

orau22 said:


> got mine installed yesterday, a huge :thumbup: for you guys


i like this.


and ordered mine from you guys wednesday...ups says monday! cant wait!


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

smokedvr6 said:


> i like this.
> 
> 
> and ordered mine from you guys wednesday...ups says monday! cant wait!


these kick ass :thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks again for the orders and feedback everyone!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ryannorris16 (Apr 7, 2008)

placed my order.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the order!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

my digital goodies shipped yesterday


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

hope you dont mind me posting this, pics of mine installed, great product :thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Not at all, thanks for the photo and feedback!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ryannorris16 (Apr 7, 2008)

Got mine in yesterday. I'll have them in tomorrow.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

I :heart: benny


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

PM responded.


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

ECS is the beezneez:wave:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

GREAT suspension :thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback! 

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lifeisshort117 (Jan 7, 2008)

bump. i know theres pictures of the setup installed. anyone?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

The photos of the black Jetta in the first post have the XL Slam's installed. 

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> The photos of the black Jetta in the first post have the XL Slam's installed.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Here is a couple more pics, 4 months and not a single problem :thumbup:


















Sent from my LG-P509


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

